# WiFi Control for LG900 Pellet Grill?



## pitchinwedge

I had my eye on a wifi enabled smoker/grill but got weak and settled for a Louisiana Grills LG900 on sale at Costco.  Yes, I spent less money, but I'm not totally happy.  

What's really bothering me is not being able to monitor and CONTROL my grill remotely.  Best solution for monitoring I've found so far are wifi thermometers.  Haven't found anything that is able to control the PID.  Anybody know of an effective way to add this ability?  Amazed nobody offers a wifi PID upgrade solution.  I'd think a lot of folks would be interested.


----------



## SonnyE

Well, it's going to require some learning on your part.
http://smartpid.com/
This is Arduino based. Not a plug and play item.
I would use a Solid State Relay for this to control your LG900. Reason being, to keep from burning out the 10 amp capacity, and to act as a destructible link to save the controller.

Have you tried calling to see if you could get a WiFi enabled controller for it after the sale?

Some of this Wifi Stuff is OK, most has an amount of frustration to it.
WiFi can be finicky, it doesn't like to play through walls and such.
Bluetooth is worse.
I live in a stucco house. In order for stucco to be applied, a mesh of chicken wire is stretched over tar paper. This basically makes a Faraday cage for WiFi and Bluetooth signals to squeeze through.
But I'd take your plight to LG (Louisiana Grills) to see if a simple controller change could do for you.


----------



## pitchinwedge

Agree with asking LG about a replacement, if they have such a thing.  Seems very doubtful as they don’t advertise any units with WiFi capability.  Probably like Yoder and not even considering the option.  

Taking the LG back to the store is a way too difficult, so for now, I’ve ordered a Thermoworks Signal WiFi thermometer.  In theory it get me halfway to what I want. Will look into the smartpid.  Thanks.


----------



## bregent

I know some folks have been installing the RecTec wifi controller on other grills with success. Not sure it would work on the LG - would probably at least need to swap temp sensor.  I think they list for $199 but have been on sale for $99 a few times.


----------



## SonnyE

bregent said:


> I know some folks have been installing the RecTec wifi controller on other grills with success. Not sure it would work on the LG - would probably at least need to swap temp sensor.  I think they list for $199 but have been on sale for $99 a few times.



Expanding on bregent's  post, here's a new posting exactly on this:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-campchef-dlx-mods.282392/#post-1904583


----------



## pitchinwedge

I already received my Thermoworks WiFi so I’m going to see how I goes.  If I’m still unhappy I suppose i can give the RecTec idea a shot.  Good stuff folks thanks for sharing!


----------

